# Pure Melt Ice Melt



## asphaltjon (Sep 10, 2010)

Im am thinking of useing Puremelt ice melter the season can anyone give me some feedback on this if you have used it


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

*works well*

it will turn your walks blue is you dump thousands of bags in the same area over the years.
but all in all great product and you dont have to worry about coughing your lungs up.like you do with calcium it doesnt have any dreaded dust


----------



## STEPMARXNJ (Nov 18, 2010)

*Pure Melt*

Is Pure melt safe on new brick/mortar steps and concrete? Is it also pet friendly?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

STEPMARXNJ;1119603 said:


> Is Pure melt safe on new brick/mortar steps and concrete? Is it also pet friendly?


Absolutely.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't know Mulch about Pure Melt...But i dont think it will eat your Concrete...Unless it did not have lunch...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Here's one that is very pet and landscape friendly with more rust inhibitors than just about anything out there. It won't stain either. :waving:

http://www.hotpinkdeicer.com/


----------



## JPK (Oct 19, 2010)

I switched to pure melt last year worked great for me.


----------



## SafeHaul (Nov 21, 2010)

*RE: Pure Melt*

Almost every manufacturer out there states that ice melter should not be applied to concrete surfaces that are less than 1-year old. I had heard great things about PureMelt in my area over other brands and decided to give PureMelt Green a try and will agree - Great Product!


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Its a good product. We have used several pallets of it. One thing I like is its colored and it flows good through the spreaders. But it was a little pricey in my area. So we switched to another brand. At $250 a pallet I couldn't pass it up. We go through 15-20 pallets a season so the price difference is hugh for us.


----------

